# iPhone 3Gs - mehrere Kalender synchronisieren



## -alpha- (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

mit dem iPhone habe ich das Problem, dass ich immer nur einen Outlook-Kalender synchronisieren kann. 
Im Büro ist das aber von Nachteil, da manche Personen auf Kalender von ihrem Chef zugreifen können. Die mehreren Kalender können Sie zwar im Outlook sehen, aber werden nicht auf dem iPhone angezeigt.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mehrere Kalender auf dem iPhone anzuzeigen und zu synchronisieren?


Danke.


----------



## midnight (18. Januar 2010)

Das kommt drauf an wie das realisiert ist. Wenn euer Chef einen iCal-Kalender hat, den alle abonieren können, dann kannst du das mit dem iPhone auch. Exchange oder Outlook-Eigenbau-Lösungen werden dann schon schwieriger.

so far


----------



## -alpha- (18. Januar 2010)

Was genau ist ein iCal-Kalender?

Wir haben das über Outlook gelöst, das wir für verschiedene Personen verschiedene Sachen freigegeben haben. 
Der eine darf nur lesen, der andere darf auch Termine ändern.. usw
Geht das dann nicht?

Iwo hab ich gelesen man kann den Kalender des Vorgesetzten an seinen eigenen dranhängen (in Outlook) und dann klappt das auch mit dem iPhone..


----------



## midnight (18. Januar 2010)

iCal ist ein Fomat für Kalender, was 99% aller Probleme lösen würde, nur leider nutzt das keiner.
Ich muss zugeben ich hab in Outlook bisher immer nur meine eigenen Kalender verwaltet, wie das mit dem "teilen" geht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

so far


----------



## -alpha- (20. Januar 2010)

Was haltet ihr von so einem Programm, welches die Kalender zu einem Teamkalender zusammenführt?
Outlook synchronisieren: Synchronisieren Sie Outlook mit Easy2Sync fr Outlook!


----------

